# I change thermal paste on cpu and gpu and I know now was a huge mistake



## jonathanbj1977 (Nov 19, 2021)

Help please
I change thermal paste on cpu and gpu and I know now was a huge mistake
also I remove cpu to clean around before do new paste


http://imgur.com/a/BU84NQq


----------



## GerKNG (Nov 19, 2021)

full cmos reset? 
PSU off, hold power button, remove battery and then short the jumper for 30 seconds.


----------



## jonathanbj1977 (Nov 19, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> full cmos reset?
> PSU off, hold power button, remove battery and then short the jumper for 30 seconds.


hi thanks you so much i will try now


----------



## GerKNG (Nov 19, 2021)

if it does not work remove the GPU and plug your display cable into your motherboard and boot from the IGPU in your CPU. (it is almost 3:30 AM here and i need sleep )
i hope it gets fixed before i come back tomorrow.


----------



## jonathanbj1977 (Nov 19, 2021)

jonathanbj1977 said:


> hi thanks you so much i will try now





GerKNG said:


> full cmos reset?
> PSU off, hold power button, remove battery and then short the jumper for 30 seconds.


thanks you so much you safe my life xd!!!!!!!!! thanks!!



GerKNG said:


> if it does not work remove the GPU and plug your display cable into your motherboard and boot from the IGPU in your CPU. (it is almost 3:30 AM here and i need sleep )
> i hope it gets fixed before i come back tomorrow.


yes is fix with full cmos reset thanks you so much forever and ever


----------



## freeagent (Nov 19, 2021)

Glad you got it sorted out, its a lot better than shorted out for sure


----------



## jonathanbj1977 (Nov 19, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Glad you got it sorted out, its a lot better than shorted out for sure


thanks you so much 

sorry for keep bother you guys but now i have black screen only  I make a mistake i think 
no video at all thanks you all again

I do the whole process again and change my ram memory with temporarily one and finally get into windows thanks you guys


----------



## timta2 (Nov 19, 2021)

Am I the only one who shuddered looking at the sag on that video card? (Are the tubes pressing down on it or is the PCIe power cable pulling it down on the right side?) And what's up with the missing fan on the radiator? Did you just take it out to swap memory?  And are you sure you want that rear fan doing intake instead of exhaust?


----------



## jonathanbj1977 (Nov 19, 2021)

timta2 said:


> Am I the only one who shuddered looking at the sag on that video card? (Are the tubes pressing down on it or is the PCIe power cable pulling it down on the right side?) And what's up with the missing fan on the radiator? Did you just take it out to swap memory?  And are you sure you want that rear fan doing intake instead of exhaust?


hi thanks you so much 
I bought this pc from a friend 4 years ago and made some cosmetic changes for my son (everything from corsair) but I get the wrong case (small) so I had to remove the fan from the radiator and put it on the back (crazy invention lol)
everything was working fine for long 4 years until I decided to change the thermal paste to the cpu (my huge mistake was to remove the cpu to clean everything well) and gpu which is fine.

I did all this 4 years ago without any problem, I even do the same with all PCs at home and many others from some friends without any problem.
so my mistake was remove the cpu I think (I never done that detail before) also everything is old my friend already had that pc for a while

after CMOS reset (which helped me a lot because pc is working) i have this same problem here 

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/fum8e1

i have 4 memory stick = 32gb memory ram but now only 1 was working and now I have 2 working 



http://imgur.com/a/gm97rbB


after CMOS reset (which helped me a lot because pc is working) i have this problem

my computer will only boot with 1 stick of RAM. The CPU and DRAM EZ Debug LED lights come on when I put a 2nd stick of the same RAM in, and it will not boot to the bios. I am able to boot to bios and use the computer as normal when only one stick is plugged in. 
all 4 sticks are working fine but pc not want boot with 4 only boot with 2 (before was 1)

now I have 2 working 



http://imgur.com/a/gm97rbB


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 19, 2021)

Losing 2 Ram channels can be caused by over tightening the CPU Cooler.
Back all the CPU Cooler screws off a bit and lightly tighten them, do not crank them down.


----------



## jonathanbj1977 (Nov 19, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Losing 2 Ram channels can be caused by over tightening the CPU Cooler.
> Back all the CPU Cooler screws off a bit and lightly tighten them, do not crank them down.


ok i will try thakns you so much


----------



## The King (Nov 19, 2021)

The Ram slots layout is usually (closest to the CPU) is A1, A2, B1, B2.
You have ram in B1 B2.

This is not the correct configuration for dual channel. 
Boot with only one stick in A2 if it works then shutdown and add stick B2 after.
If that works then shutdown add other two sticks in A1 and B1.

Some MSi boards are fuzzy about just throwing 4 stick in after a BIOS hard reset even if they worked previously. 
Think it has to do with memory training.


----------



## jonathanbj1977 (Nov 19, 2021)

The King said:


> The Ram slots layout is usually (closest to the CPU) is A1, A2, B1, B2.
> You have ram in B1 B2.
> 
> This is not the correct configuration for dual channel.
> ...


thanks you i will try that as well report in 30 minutes

nothing mates, nothing work, what I did kill DIMMA1 and DIMMA2.
Maybe it's time to replace the old bazooka (leave me some tip for a new one like bluetooth surround ect ect)
thanks you all so much


----------



## The King (Nov 19, 2021)

You need to inspect the CPU socket pins on the Board.
Did you remove the CPU when you were cleaning it?

You may just have a bad contact between the CPU and the Pins in the socket.
Be very careful these pins can break off easily. I used the SIM card slot removal pin to fix bent pins.


----------



## GerKNG (Nov 19, 2021)

great news that it boots again 
like the caring and the king said. check your socket. especially AIO cooler should not be just screwed in until you can't go any further. Hand tight is more than enough (my friend did the same a few years ago on his z390 extreme4 and he had a bunch of smashed pins.)


as long as the pins are not broken off or bent in a really sharp angle you can re align them pretty easy.
if there are no bent pins look at the underside of the CPU (i had thermal paste on a contact pad that turned the whole PC into a brick before i cleaned it  )


----------



## jonathanbj1977 (Nov 19, 2021)

The King said:


> You need to inspect the CPU socket pins on the Board.
> Did you remove the CPU when you were cleaning it?
> 
> You may just have a bad contact between the CPU and the Pins in the socket.
> ...


Thanks you I will do this today report later



GerKNG said:


> great news that it boots again
> like the caring and the king said. check your socket. especially AIO cooler should not be just screwed in until you can't go any further. Hand tight is more than enough (my friend did the same a few years ago on his z390 extreme4 and he had a bunch of smashed pins.)
> 
> 
> ...


Yep thanks you so much again, i will try this today and report later ✌


----------



## jonathanbj1977 (Nov 21, 2021)

ARCTIC MX-4 (incl. Spatula, 4 Grams) - Thermal Compound Paste, Carbon Based High Performance, Heatsink Paste, Thermal Compound CPU for All Coolers, Thermal Interface Material​will be here tomorrow guys i will report a soon i check cpu (anyone let me know a good motherboard please)


----------



## Mussels (Nov 21, 2021)

1. Your GPU is really bent, and sagging a LOT. Find a way to have the power cord come from above, to help lift it back straighter.

2. Remove all but one RAM stick, in the second closest slot to the CPU, boot into the BIOS and enable XMP. save and reboot.
(The CMOS reset set all your RAM settings back to automatic, including a lower voltage. Running all four sticks of RAM likely requires the higher voltage XMP enables)

3. shut PC down, disconnect power - add the extra RAM Sticks back in

4. should be good.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 21, 2021)

Make sure that the GPU is seated correctly and the power is properly connected.


----------



## jonathanbj1977 (Nov 21, 2021)

Mussels said:


> 1. Your GPU is really bent, and sagging a LOT. Find a way to have the power cord come from above, to help lift it back straighter.
> 
> 2. Remove all but one RAM stick, in the second closest slot to the CPU, boot into the BIOS and enable XMP. save and reboot.
> (The CMOS reset set all your RAM settings back to automatic, including a lower voltage. Running all four sticks of RAM likely requires the higher voltage XMP enables)
> ...


hi thanks for your comment 
yep i need to purcharse a medium case this one is way to small (my mistake lol) (also I want upgrade to nvida gpu)
the first and second slot are sadly not working (when I try fist and second slot closest to the cpu any of both work) 
but i will try again also check cpu a soon i get paste I will report later



AsRock said:


> Make sure that the GPU is seated correctly and the power is properly connected.


thanks for your comment

never take my cpu out again lol
now we know what happen I need new motherboar, cpu and few other things thanks you all guys







http://imgur.com/a/K2MMnyS


----------



## The King (Nov 21, 2021)

Definitely don't put any CPU back in the board.

Your CPU may need to be tested to make sure it was not damaged as well.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 21, 2021)

That socket is gnarly. Impressive.


----------



## jonathanbj1977 (Nov 21, 2021)

The King said:


> Definitely don't put any CPU back in the board.
> 
> Your CPU may need to be tested to make sure it was not damaged as well.


yep thanks for your comment



freeagent said:


> That socket is gnarly. Impressive.


ikr i make a huge mistake thanks for your comment


----------



## Nike_486DX (Nov 21, 2021)

jonathanbj1977 said:


> hi thanks for your comment
> yep i need to purcharse a medium case this one is way to small (my mistake lol) (also I want upgrade to nvida gpu)
> the first and second slot are sadly not working (when I try fist and second slot closest to the cpu any of both work)
> but i will try again also check cpu a soon i get paste I will report later
> ...


i would grab some fine tweezers and try to straighten those pins. And some of them may actually be dummy (perform no real function). Remember the important part of this process is to avoid "excessive manipulation" (ie the pin should be straightened with minimal correction possible, otherwise it would snap). After that u can easily remove the hairy stuff, just grab a toothbrush and start wiping the pins following the diagonal orientation, note that in 115x, 1200 and 1700 there are 2 (L shaped) sets of pins, while brushing the 1st set u need to be careful to not touch the other one (and then vice versa), brushing should only be done diagonally ofc and only in one direction according to the pin set . Once everything aligned and cleaned, u can test again.  I never actually bent any lga pins (even while giving a bath to a couple of filthy mobos, when i had to brush the pins with soap lol), but i did fix some mobos with bent pins in the past, its not difficult at all.


----------



## jonathanbj1977 (Nov 21, 2021)

Nike_486DX said:


> i would grab some fine tweezers and try to straighten those pins. And some of them may actually be dummy (perform no real function). Remember the important part of this process is to avoid "excessive manipulation" (ie the pin should be straightened with minimal correction possible, otherwise it would snap). After that u can easily remove the hairy stuff, just grab a toothbrush and start wiping the pins following the diagonal orientation, note that in 115x, 1200 and 1700 there are 2 (L shaped) sets of pins, while brushing the 1st set u need to be careful to not touch the other one (and then vice versa), brushing should only be done diagonally ofc and only in one direction according to the pin set . Once everything aligned and cleaned, u can test again.  I never actually bent any lga pins (even while giving a bath to a couple of filthy mobos, when i had to brush the pins with soap lol), but i did fix some mobos with bent pins in the past, its not difficult at all.


after i finish everything there is no more video (ram slot are not working) I think it is definitely RIP so i will purchase a motherboards i hope is coming with cpu integrated
I make a huge mistake so I need to pay my price lol thaks again

I just want to know which one has wifi, bluetooth and surround if there is one motherboard with all this at same time lol (al least wifi + bluetooth)


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2021)

Oh wow thats one of the most messed up sockets i've ever seen

Many, many damaged pins in multiple areas, as well as what appears to be Whoville

Odds are the rest of your hardware is safe, but you definitely should replace that motherboard


----------



## jonathanbj1977 (Nov 22, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Oh wow thats one of the most messed up sockets i've ever seen
> 
> Many, many damaged pins in multiple areas, as well as what appears to be Whoville
> 
> Odds are the rest of your hardware is safe, but you definitely should replace that motherboard


I know right (a curious fact I do not remember having anything white like that at home) but all other damage it must have been me,   I hope everything is fine as well
yea I will get a good one from 2021 because that one is old lol thanks for your comment 

MSI MEG Z490 ACE Gaming Motherboard​MSI vs ASUS??


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 22, 2021)

jonathanbj1977 said:


> I know right (a curious fact I do not remember having anything white like that at home) but all other damage it must have been me,   I hope everything is fine as well
> yea I will get a good one from 2021 because that one is old lol thanks for your comment
> 
> MSI MEG Z490 ACE Gaming Motherboard​MSI vs ASUS??


Are the system specs in your profile correct?
If so, no new motherboard will be compatible with your CPU. You'll have to either buy a motherboard and CPU, or you'll have to look at ebay, or some other second-hand site or store for an Intel *200*-series board.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 22, 2021)

Socket cover is your friend, just remember to place it correctly:


----------



## Nike_486DX (Nov 22, 2021)

jonathanbj1977 said:


> after i finish everything there is no more video (ram slot are not working) I think it is definitely RIP so i will purchase a motherboards i hope is coming with cpu integrated
> I make a huge mistake so I need to pay my price lol thaks again
> 
> I just want to know which one has wifi, bluetooth and surround if there is one motherboard with all this at same time lol (al least wifi + bluetooth)


yes, there are mobos that feature all that. Usually the modern mobos (300 series intel and 400 series amd onwards) which claim to have wifi also come with bluetooth cuz the controller chip nowadays integrates both things. For surround (5.1) u just need to take a look at the ports, it its got 6x 3.5mm, then it supports surround natively. 

some examples
- B450 Aorus Pro Wifi (AM4, no more bent socket pins)
- B360 Aorus Gaming 3 Wifi (1151 v2)
- B460 Pro AC (1200)

With older 200 series (intel) they usually include wifi+bt on itx (small) mobos. I am not sure whats ur current cpu, cuz the video was showing a r7 3700x but thats AM4.


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 22, 2021)

Nike_486DX said:


> yes, there are mobos that feature all that. Usually the modern mobos (300 series intel and 400 series amd onwards) which claim to have wifi also come with bluetooth cuz the controller chip nowadays integrates both things. For surround (5.1) u just need to take a look at the ports, it its got 6x 3.5mm, then it supports surround natively.
> 
> some examples
> - B450 Aorus Pro Wifi (AM4, no more bent socket pins)
> ...


His profile says Core i5-7400. For that, he'll need a 200-series board - unless he wants to replace the CPU as well.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 22, 2021)

Thats .... thats special thats right up there with the AIO pc somebody brought me with the potato chips in the socket... salt and vinegar


----------



## Nike_486DX (Nov 22, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> His profile says Core i5-7400. For that, he'll need a 200-series board - unless he wants to replace the CPU as well.


Well he may have more than 1 pc tho. Gigabyte B250N Phoenix has got al the stuff, but its itx. And i dont think Z270 can even be recommended in 2021.

To the op: As u are going to change the mobo, u can sell the i5 too and just go AM4 + Ryzen 2600, that wont cost a lot, and will provide more fps and a path for future upgrade. With A450 mobo u can put a 5700X later on and get amazing frametimes.
i5 7400 is just a terrible bottlenecker compared to 2600


----------



## freeagent (Nov 22, 2021)

OneMoar said:


> Thats .... thats special thats right up there with the AIO pc somebody brought me with the potato chips in the socket... salt and vinegar


Extra tangy 

The good thing about being new to a hobby is that you are only new once. I can almost guarantee that mistake will never be made by that user again 

So now that you are here.. there is no such thing as a stupid question. There is.. but if you are new it’s not stupid. If you don’t know, just ask. You’ve got hundreds of guys waiting to answer questions at any given time, use their knowledge


----------



## jonathanbj1977 (Nov 22, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Are the system specs in your profile correct?
> If so, no new motherboard will be compatible with your CPU. You'll have to either buy a motherboard and CPU, or you'll have to look at ebay, or some other second-hand site or store for an Intel *200*-series board.


you are right (my motherboard + cpu are or will be history) 
I need new motherboard with cpu that why I as you guys cual seria la mejor opcion right now (I gaming a lot also stream with my son) thanks for your comment



Nike_486DX said:


> yes, there are mobos that feature all that. Usually the modern mobos (300 series intel and 400 series amd onwards) which claim to have wifi also come with bluetooth cuz the controller chip nowadays integrates both things. For surround (5.1) u just need to take a look at the ports, it its got 6x 3.5mm, then it supports surround natively.
> 
> some examples
> - B450 Aorus Pro Wifi (AM4, no more bent socket pins)
> ...


yea i will upgrade motherboard and cpu thanks for your comment



AusWolf said:


> His profile says Core i5-7400. For that, he'll need a 200-series board - unless he wants to replace the CPU as well.


yes both (they are old lol) I will check all options from here and after i will upgrade gpu (to nvidia as well) my other 2 pc have nvidia (for some reason i do not like amd gpu)



Nike_486DX said:


> Well he may have more than 1 pc tho. Gigabyte B250N Phoenix has got al the stuff, but its itx. And i dont think Z270 can even be recommended in 2021.
> 
> To the op: As u are going to change the mobo, u can sell the i5 too and just go AM4 + Ryzen 2600, that wont cost a lot, and will provide more fps and a path for future upgrade. With A450 mobo u can put a 5700X later on and get amazing frametimes.
> i5 7400 is just a terrible bottlenecker compared to 2600


I need new motherboard and cpu also my gpu after (to nvidia) I always thought that nvidia with intel was best 
wow so this mean i need go with ryzeen or just upgrade to some other intel cpu like i7, i9?? 
i gaming and stream a lot ryzeen vs intel?? please and thanks you so much for your comment


----------



## Shrek (Nov 22, 2021)

I am intrigued by how over-tightening can lose one some of the DIMM slots, and wonder if the problem is fracturing copper traces within the board.

I was given a PC board that I suspect was once used for over-clocking and would see rare RAM issues that I knew were slot related and not the RAM itself (I tried all sorts of good sticks). Now I wonder if over-tightening might have damaged some of the board's internal tracks.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 22, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I am intrigued by how over-tightening can lose one some of the DIMM slots, and wonder if the problem is fracturing copper traces within the board.
> 
> I was given a PC board that I suspect was once used for over-clocking and would see rare RAM issues that I knew were slot related and not the RAM itself (I tried all sorts of good sticks). Now I wonder if over-tightening might have damaged some of the board's internal tracks.


to much pressure on the socket can cause a poor connection with LGA sockets as the pressure can be uneven and cause the socket or cpu to flex
in this case the Op murdered his socket so not the issue here


----------



## Shrek (Nov 22, 2021)

I meant in response to


Caring1 said:


> Losing 2 Ram channels can be caused by over tightening the CPU Cooler.
> Back all the CPU Cooler screws off a bit and lightly tighten them, do not crank them down.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 23, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I am intrigued by how over-tightening can lose one some of the DIMM slots, and wonder if the problem is fracturing copper traces within the board.
> 
> I was given a PC board that I suspect was once used for over-clocking and would see rare RAM issues that I knew were slot related and not the RAM itself (I tried all sorts of good sticks). Now I wonder if over-tightening might have damaged some of the board's internal tracks.


uneven pressure on the CPU tilts it, so it loses contact with a pin or two

seen it quite a few times, first hand


----------



## AlwaysHope (Nov 23, 2021)

Mussels said:


> uneven pressure on the CPU tilts it, so it loses contact with a pin or two
> 
> seen it quite a few times, first hand


So when fitting after market HS, finger tight is good enough then, as opposed to extreme measures like using a torque wrench?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 23, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> So when fitting after market HS, finger tight is good enough then, as opposed to extreme measures like using a torque wrench?


You're meant to tighten opposing corners, but some people do left side first, tight as all f*ck - then right side can't go in all the way because the screw threads dont line up straight enough.
 If the heatsinks base is convex (HS pushing out) you can imagine the CPU getting pushed hard to one side of the socket, despite the metal frame around it.


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 23, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> So when fitting after market HS, finger tight is good enough then, as opposed to extreme measures like using a torque wrench?


No. You're supposed to secure your CPU and the cooler with a 30-tonne hydraulic press while you're tightening the screws. A few heatsink fins might bend a bit, but that's normal. 



jonathanbj1977 said:


> you are right (my motherboard + cpu are or will be history)
> I need new motherboard with cpu that why I as you guys cual seria la mejor opcion right now (I gaming a lot also stream with my son) thanks for your comment
> 
> 
> ...


AMD or Intel doesn't matter. Both are good with their current generations, but for different reasons.

If you want a PC that you plug in and it works, 10th/11th gen Intel with a carefully chosen B460/B560 motherboard and locked (non-K) CPU is good. Same with Ryzen 5000-series up to Ryzen 7, but you need a good cooler. Ryzen 3000-series CPUs need a chipset driver installed and a Ryzen-specific Windows power plan set up, which IMO is a bit weird.

If you want lots of cores for multitasking (running several resource heavy applications at the same time), or video encoding, Ryzen 9 5000 series is king, but watercooling, or a gigantic tower heatsink is strongly recommended. Same with Intel 12th gen, as Intel recently decided to let motherboard manufacturers ignore their basic power specs by default.

As for CPU/motherboard pairing, this is the basic principle:
Intel Core 10xxx: B460, H470, Z490 or B560, H570, Z590.
Intel Core 11xxx: B560, H570 or Z590. 400-series works, but only after a BIOS update, so as a new buyer, I would stick to the 500-series.
Intel Core 12xxx: Z690 at the moment, with B660 coming later.
AMD Ryzen 3000 or 5000: A520 (I would not recommend it for Ryzen 7 or 9 due to their usually under-engineered power delivery), B550 or X570.

Were you happy with your Core i5-7400? If you were, I'd go for a Ryzen 5 5600X with a B550 motherboard, or a Core i5-11400(F) with a B560 one. Out of these two, I'd personally go with Intel because it's cheaper and easier to cool at default power specs.


----------



## Blue4130 (Nov 23, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> So when fitting after market HS, finger tight is good enough then, as opposed to extreme measures like using a torque wrench?


Actually you should use a torque wrench. That is why they are included with threadripper. Both Intel and amd supply torque specs, but it's not super critical so most people don't follow them.

(I mean torque wrench as the proper tool term - a calibrated wrench that indicates however much torque is being applied)


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 23, 2021)

I feel bad for that socket. Accidents do happen as I've broken too much hardware with leaking watercooling loop etc., but I still have to wonder how it's possible to have the socket in that condition   

Well, practice makes perfect, at least I remember to make sure that the blocks are tightened up as are the fittings.


----------



## Bomby569 (Nov 23, 2021)

If no pin was broken off, i have seen people fix more then that amount of pins, i would totally pull a YT tutorial and try to fix them, before going to buy all new stuff.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 23, 2021)

Bomby569 said:


> If no pin was broken off, i have seen people fix more then that amount of pins, i would totally pull a YT tutorial and try to fix them, before going to buy all new stuff.


Fixing them is possible but can be a pain in the ass. Still, a repair which I'm unwilling to do if possible.


----------



## fluxc0d3r (Dec 4, 2021)

I made this mistake before and I must have gotten thermal grease in the CPU pins on my motherboard while trying to clean it off. Luckily it was an old P45 motherboard and the stuff should be thrown out anyways. Ha ha. 

My Z87 board got zapped by a power surge and I had a surge protector, maybe go with APC next time. That's what got me to do a complete upgrade to Z690 platform. Only thing I reused from last setup was my Seasonic 750W platinum-rated power supply and Gentle Typhoon 1850 rpm fans.


----------



## Shrek (Dec 4, 2021)

Scrub the socket with isopropyl alcohol and a toothbrush; should bring it back.


----------



## mtcn77 (Dec 4, 2021)

Gpus don't start if you remove memory vrm pads involuntarily. They are very small and very intricate.


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 4, 2021)

to be honest that socket looks like a 50/50 fix
a toothpick and a brush with IPA. these pins are not like pins on an AMD CPU they are like a spring that is bent in the direction the show. most bent pins can be wiggled left and right and they go back into their supposed position (and they don't have to be perfectly bent down to be on the same height as the other ones since the CPU is pushing them down anyways.)

i have seen worse and me and a friend fixed it (he dropped a NH U12s into the open socket.. )


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 4, 2021)

1. I have not messed with Water-Cooling so replacing thermal paste for those is a question for me but should not matter as the same as air heatsink

2. The GPU I've replaced plenty of times with Silver 5 so no harm on the GPU


----------



## jonathanbj1977 (Dec 16, 2021)

guys since everything was old i get new pc with mouse, pad, keyboard and cooler but ..
i missing a good good monitor any advice??


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 16, 2021)

jonathanbj1977 said:


> guys since everything was old i get new pc with mouse, pad, keyboard and cooler but ..
> i missing a good good monitor any advice??


1. Why don't you look at the monitor threads, read some reviews, etc instead of asking the question in your "I changed thermal paste" thread?

2. I don't think anybody can or should give advice on a "good" monitor, as it is a very subjective topic. Some people might suggest some high refresh rate "gamery" stuff. I prefer colour accuracy and a curved panel. You could be happy with either, or neither. It all comes down to personal preference. I like going to stores and looking at them in person before buying.

"What to know about monitors" type articles are a lot more useful than advice on specific models, imo.


----------



## jonathanbj1977 (Dec 16, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> 1. Why don't you look at the monitor threads, read some reviews, etc instead of asking the question in your "I changed thermal paste" thread?
> 
> 2. I don't think anybody can or should give advice on a "good" monitor, as it is a very subjective topic. Some people might suggest some high refresh rate "gamery" stuff. I prefer colour accuracy and a curved panel. You could be happy with either, or neither. It all comes down to personal preference. I like going to stores and looking at them in person before buying.
> 
> "What to know about monitors" type articles are a lot more useful than advice on specific models, imo.


i like curve and deep color as well with at leats 144hz


----------



## AlwaysHope (Dec 17, 2021)

jonathanbj1977 said:


> i like curve and deep color as well with at leats 144hz


I picked up my gaming monitor (system specs) for a bargain only few months back, it ticks all the boxes your asking for but with deep colour you can configure that in the driver section of your GPU if you like even more than what Samsung already have with factory options on the monitor.


----------



## jonathanbj1977 (Dec 24, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> I picked up my gaming monitor (system specs) for a bargain only few months back, it ticks all the boxes your asking for but with deep colour you can configure that in the driver section of your GPU if you like even more than what Samsung already have with factory options on the monitor.


thanks you so much


----------



## jonathanbj1977 (Jan 27, 2022)

Samsung Odyssey G7 240hz I finally decided on this since it is 240hz


----------



## Shrek (Jan 27, 2022)

jonathanbj1977 said:


> i like curve and deep color as well with at leats 144hz



For me resolution is top of the list.

2560 x 1440 is a great choice (the Odyssey G7)


----------



## jonathanbj1977 (Jan 27, 2022)

Andy Shiekh said:


> For me resolution is top of the list.
> 
> 2560 x 1440 is a great choice (the Odyssey G7)


thanks you so much


----------

